# Need suggestions for LED tv



## resolehtmai (Oct 20, 2012)

I purchased a Samsung 40" LED tv last year. but it got defective so we returned it.
Now we want to buy after some good research.
Budget : 50-60k
size : 40 inch
brand : sony/LG/samsung/toshiba/panasonic
features : full hd, usb with subtitles, wifi & skype if comes within budget.

Please share ur views.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 20, 2012)

Around 60k you can get Samsung 40ES5600 which is a smart tv.
Buy if you want to save some money and get something cheap and good then you can have a look at Samsung 40EH5000, it can be bought for 48k or may be less.


----------



## rider (Oct 20, 2012)

+1 to Samsung LED 40ES5600  it is best in its range.


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 21, 2012)

how do you guys come to know all these information about latest & best tv with best features ??? i am just curious to know.. so that i can also be well informed about the latest tech & models available & it comes handy when i myself am buying one for me.. isnt it ???


----------



## Minion (Oct 21, 2012)

^^ Try searching websites some of them are av forum.com,cnet.com


----------



## resolehtmai (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks aroraanant and rider.
40ES5600 looks really impressive.
Plus there is an offer going on this model giving skype camera+wifi dongle free
This ones definitely shortlisted.

But since i had issues with the previous samsung tv of the same series 5, i want to consider more options.

What about any toshiba model?
They are giving 3 yrs warranty, which is tempting.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 21, 2012)

Toshiba stands no where near samsung.



manuvaidya said:


> how do you guys come to know all these information about latest & best tv with best features ??? i am just curious to know.. so that i can also be well informed about the latest tech & models available & it comes handy when i myself am buying one for me.. isnt it ???



There are many websites which you can visit, apart from that I personally visit showrooms, compare the models and the PQ side by side and then come to a conclusion.


----------



## manuvaidya (Oct 21, 2012)

how much does Samsung 40ES5600 costs ?


----------



## resolehtmai (Oct 21, 2012)

manuvaidya said:


> how much does Samsung 40ES5600 costs ?



the 40" one should cost around 62k

source:
Samsung 40ES5600 LED 40 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com

UA40ES5600R - OVERVIEW | SAMSUNG India


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 22, 2012)

resolehtmai said:


> the 40" one should cost around 62k
> 
> source:
> Samsung 40ES5600 LED 40 inches Full HD Television | Television | Flipkart.com
> ...



Flipkart prices are always on the higher side.
One can get it for 60k or less very easily in local market.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 22, 2012)

{out of topic}

Today I have seen this TV at a showroom. Tried the glasses and the picture is awesome. plasma,VIERA TH-P65VT30D,3D | Panasonic

Try to get a 3D. LG 32LM6200 LED 32 inches Full HD CINEMA 3D Television | Television | Flipkart.com

Though after watching this I made up my mind I will wait for Glassless 3D TV to come.


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> {out of topic}
> 
> Today I have seen this TV at a showroom. Tried the glasses and the picture is awesome. plasma,VIERA TH-P65VT30D,3D | Panasonic
> 
> ...



You will have to wait quite a long time to get the glassless 3d TV so it's better to choose one from the existing ones.


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2012)

Sam22 said:


> You will have to wait quite a long time to get the glassless 3d TV so it's better to choose one from the existing ones.



Glassless 3D TVs are already available from toshiba.
See this Link
Toshiba


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

Minion said:


> Glassless 3D TVs are already available from toshiba.
> See this Link
> Toshiba



yeah, i do know this but the question is how popular are they? They are gonna take a long time before they replace the 3D TV with glasses or we can say the won't be able to do this.


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 23, 2012)

Look at its price man 	R 12,00,000*

I changed my mind again. I will rather live with glasses and buy a nice Sedan


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Look at its price man 	R 12,00,000*
> 
> I changed my mind again. I will rather live with glasses and buy a nice Sedan



yup....I don't find the need of launching a glassless 3d tv at a stage when 3d Tv is not so popular...Better to go with glasses one.


----------



## Minion (Oct 23, 2012)

bubusam13 said:


> Look at its price man 	R 12,00,000*
> 
> I changed my mind again. I will rather live with glasses and buy a nice Sedan



It will take some time to become mainstream.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is the Samsung UA40EH5000 40 inch led tv
Do consider this,52k sounds okish.


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 24, 2012)

arvindrao15 said:


> This is the Samsung UA40EH5000 40 inch led tv
> Do consider this,52k sounds okish.



This model is easily available for around 48k in local market and it is there on few websites too like infibeam


----------



## billmaster (Oct 24, 2012)

Infibeam has it for 58367 which I guess is a good price for 40ES5600 
Source - Dealsandesh

Buy Samsung 40 Inch SLIM LED TV 40ES5600, 40 Inch LED Price, Best LED India - Infibeam.com


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you are investing so much, don't go for online purchase. Go to a shop


----------



## resolehtmai (Oct 24, 2012)

definitely not buying online.
mostly will buy 40ES5600 from samsung.
Free skype camera & wifi dongle are difficult to resist.
BTW, does any body know about the skype camera performance and wifi of Samsung?


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, I don't know exactly about skype and camera performance but came to know that there is some problem in samsung when the apps in it are updated...


----------



## Jitendra Singh (Oct 30, 2012)

Toshiba glassless 3D TV is available at an attractive price of Rs 12 lakhs. For more affordable options, you can also consider LG 3D TV (passive 3D TV) or Sony (active 3D).


----------



## Sam22 (Oct 30, 2012)

Jitendra Singh said:


> Toshiba glassless 3D TV is available at an attractive price of Rs 12 lakhs. For more affordable options, you can also consider LG 3D TV (passive 3D TV) or Sony (active 3D).



But Doesn't the active glasses have some problem in terms of PQ and also they results in giving headache to one after being watched for an hour or so..


----------



## bubusam13 (Oct 30, 2012)

active have the best pic quality but *may* cause headace to some people and luckily it isn't me and maynot be you also. So I will advice try it at showroom 2-3 days before purchasing.


----------

